# BFN after 1st attempt at ICSI ~



## smasi (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all, 
We have been trying for 3+ years now.  I was taking clomid for 4 months before I fell pregnant but to later miscarry after 6 & 1/2 weeks. Then another 5 months of Clomid with no result. We then decide to try IVF/ICSI recently. 

What i really want to know is if anyone else has or have heard of the following:
We recently went through our 1st cycle of IVF/ICSI with a BFN result.  AF lasted 7 days, which is a bit longer than usual, but suspected it was due to the whole process of IVF/ICSI..embies flushing out.

However we went back to clinic for a followup a week and half after the BFN and I bleed a little. Not sure if this bleed would be classed as spotting (as never had that before), but could there be a chance of having ovulated so soon after treatment and getting pregnant?  I'm currently waiting for me AF to start (which should be due now/next few days), but not feeling anything.

I know I should wait for the AF to start/or not start to get a realistic result...but was just wondering...As you do hear of people getting pregnant naturally after having gone through IVF/ICSI.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Sorry to hear of your BFN.   

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF Smasi  
I am so sorry to read of your M/c and then your failed ICSi, you must be so upset right now, and by the sounds of it confused too, with your body 
I too have heard of people getting pregnant after ICSi, and I also know of a member who got a BFP after AF and a BFN but these are RARE occurances, The Only thing I can suggest is take another P- test and maybe follow it up with a beta blood test, to be sure then you can make plans for the future.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Pregnancy loss CLICK HERE

Forget me not ~A place for our members to remember their loved but lost babies. 
CLICK HERE

Negative cycle - 
CLICK HERE

For the ICSI board -
CLICK HERE

ICSI Follow up Questions
CLICK HERE

For the ICSI board -
CLICK HERE

ICSI Follow up Questions
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Let us know how you get on 

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## smasi (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Emma and Dizzi Squirrel

I must say these sites are wonderful for people like myself.  the positivity is great!

Everyone around us is falling pregnant with no issues whatsoever (or so it seems).  DH's family is very supportive, and I've only chosen to tell my mum.  My siblings weren't very supportive around the time i had the mc, so decided to not say anything to them about the IVF/ICSI.  

If I'm honest with myself, the confusion and anger have long past.  i'm more fustrated than anything else. Like everyone else its a case of "when will it be my turn?"  I've also just found out that one of my closest friends is expecting their second child, which makes its harder cause she has also married into the same family.  Really happy for them both but it hurts inside, seeing the IVF didn't work this time. 

But to stay positive is all I can do.  Theres no point in getting down about it as that will never help.

Dizzi your advise about taking another test is good.  I think i'll leave it a few more daysjust in case I do start otherwise it will be a waste of a test.

Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I'm sorry to hear of your miscarriages and recent BFN...I can fully empathise with what you're going through, having experienced several of each  

There are a few stories of ladies conceiving immediately after a failed BFN so there is always the possibility 

The thing is, all the drugs we take during the whole IVF treatment can muck up subsequent cycles for a bit.  This doesn't happen to everyone and even each individual cycle can vary.

With our 1st & 2nd (fresh) IVFs, I started spotting/bleeding around 10/11dpt and resulted in BFNs and bled heavily for longer than my normal 4 days.  My natural cycles after these arrived bang on time (well, I think with the 2nd IVF it was a day late) and also, I had a progesterone blood test on my first natural cycle after 1st IVF and it showed I'd ovulated.

However, with our recent 3rd IVF, I started spotting at 8dpt and full flow bleeding 10dpt...another BFN   and more heavier, longer bleeding.....BUT this time, my next natural AF was late and I ended up having a 41 day cycle !  I'd been getting cramps for 2 weeks before it finally arrived...at times it was so painful it woke me up and when it finally arrived it wasn't pleasant   My natural cycles are 30/31 days and I ovulate cd14/15 so I naturally have a long luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) so I was actually 10/11 days late.

We had our follow up appointment a couple of weeks ago and consultant said that it's quite common for natural AFs to be bit irregular following IVF treatment...however, she did advise me to do a pg test (which I'd already done when I was a week late and it was BFN) because yes, it can happen sometimes !

Sorry if I've not been able to give you a definitive answer but there is no way of knowing...you may have ovulated immediately after treatment and got a BFP but there is always the chance that it's just your cycle that's a bit mucked up from all the drugs/hormones through treatment.

Fingers crossed and good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi smasi, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am sorry to hear of your m/c and recent BFN  I can only concur with Minxy that IVf does muck you around a little. It is not unheard of for people to get pg naturally after failed IVF but not common. I sometimes think that we wish for is so much (it would be all our biggest dreams) that we  almost will it to be - especially when so many people around us fall pg so easily and, seemingly oblivious to our frustrations. 

Needless to say I do wish you luck and, if this is not a natural miracle, may your next cycle bring you your much wanted baby. 

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## smasi (Dec 7, 2007)

just wanyed to say i did a pg test yesterday and another BFN   .  really didn't expect anything less...at least its a definate no no!

only now wish for this AF to actually start...already on day 35 and still no signs of it appearing.

If only it would start soon, so that I can possibily start next cycle in jan when i get another proper bleed...

Oh well onwards and upwards.

smasi


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Smasi,

Just like to say  and welcome to fertility friends  

So sorry to hear about your  sending you a big  .


                        
                                  Strawberries x


----------

